# MD Plower



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Any maryland plower want to meet for lunch next week beat it's not snowing here


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Frank,

Let me know when. I am open most of next week, except for Friday.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

yep let me know when. I am pretty flexible except friday and wed.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

How about on saturday. Since I am stuck at my part time job from 9 to 6


----------



## Snowproz51 (Nov 23, 2004)

*Maryland Meet*

Frank,

I would be interested.....what we gonna talk about growing corn?

Bill


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

Not corn but the way it has been we can talk about grass I cut mine last weekend

Frank


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

you all meet? PM me someone if its still in the works


----------

